# Video - Fisch beisst Mann



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Video - Fisch beisst Mann ​*
Warum man beim Hakenlösen besser vorsichtig sein sollte, zeigt ein Video (leider auf russisch - ich versteh also die Sprache nicht), das ich beim beim recherchieren zu einem ganz anderen Thema im Netz gefunden habe.

Sprache hin oder her, dass die Geschichte keinen Spaß macht, sieht man am Gesicht des armen Kerls, der die Hand im Seeteufel hat.

"Suka" muss aber auf Deutsch irgendwas wie "schei...." oder so bedeuten..

Ob die Jungs den Fisch nun selber gefangen oder gekauft haben (wg. der vielen Muscheln noch im Netz) und was der Kollege mit der Hand im Fisch suchte (Hakenlösen, was drin verloren, schlichte Neugier), Fakt ist eines:

Wenn man die "Operation" sieht und das Gesicht des Delinquenten, möchte ich:
1.:
nicht an seiner Stelle sein
und man weiss 
2.:
aufpassen ist besser als operieren.....

*Zum Video:*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGrqzL3McZ4

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Grad mal nen russischen Arbeitskollegen gefragt.
Suka heisst übersetzt: Hündin.
Umgangssprachlich Schl+mpe

Frag mich auch gerade, warum man seinen halben Arm in den Fisch steckt |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

aaaaah - so falsch lag ich also mit meiner Spontanübersetzung nicht..

Weiss auch nicht, was der da suchte (s.o., hab ich ja auch geschrieben)...

Fakt ist aber:
Er war drin!

Und:
Es war augenscheinlich nicht schön...
:g:q:g:q


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Catch and Release mal andersrum :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Grins - genau.....


----------



## Nordan (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Das eine Youtube-Kommentar find ich recht schlüssig:

Taucher, keine Angler. Deshalb auch der Muschelsack.
Da hat der Fisch vielleicht aus reflex die rumwedelnde Taucherhand inhaliert, deshalb steckt der Arm auch so weit drin 

Schöne Szene: Liegste entspannt am Meer, dein Kind tümpelt im Wasser rum. Kommt auf einmal ein fluchender Russe aus dem Wasser und hat so ein riesen zähnestarrendes ****vieh bis zum Ellbogen am Arm:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Vernute ich ja auch, und den Titel des Videos hab ja nicht ich gemacht, der lautet nunmal so....



> Ob die Jungs den Fisch nun selber gefangen oder gekauft haben (wg. der vielen Muscheln noch im Netz) und was der Kollege mit der Hand im Fisch suchte (Hakenlösen, was drin verloren, schlichte Neugier



Da Angler im allgemeinen aber näher an Zähnen und Maul sind als Tauscher und andere "normale" Menschen, sollte man sich das Video trotzdem genau deswegen angucken - ich möcht nicht in die gleiche Lage beim Hakenlösen kommen wie der Tauscher bei was auch immer -))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Das Video ist nicht schlecht, aber die Kommentare wie "aua ihr hapt kein gehirn " finde ich noch besser :q Die anderen Kommentare darf ich hier bestimmt nicht zitieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

kannst Du Russisch????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Nein (meinte die Kommentare auf deutsch auf YT) Würde auch gern wissen, was die Taucher so sagen, aber kann kein russisch und meine Boxen sind auch hin


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Grad nochmal meinen Arbeitskollegen gefragt.
 Der hat sich kaputt gelacht.

 kurz zusammengefasst:

 Der eine sagt immer, dass er einen Stock nehmen will und den Fisch wörtlich "kaputt hauen" will.

 Der andere widerspricht vehement :q und sagt immer wieder: "ne, bloss nicht, der Fisch lässt jetzt nach"

 Aber dann klemmt der Fisch wieder zu und der eine sagt wieder: "ich hau den kaputt"

 :q:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Das Video ist schon älter, habe ich vor Jahren schon gesehen und ohne jemanden zu verstehen, nur gedacht, wie blöd muss man sein um seinen Arm in so ein zähnestarrendes Maul zu stecken?
Zumal der Fisch offensichtlich nicht mal Tot ist?
Der Seeteufel besteht ja fast nur aus Maul!!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*



hanzz schrieb:


> Grad nochmal meinen Arbeitskollegen gefragt.
> Der hat sich kaputt gelacht.
> 
> kurz zusammengefasst:
> ...



wenn man das nun weiss und dann noch die Gesichtsausdrücke dazu.........

:q:q:q:q


Danke dafür!!!


----------



## sprogoe (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Raubfisch von Hand gefüttert|kopfkrat

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Ukel (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Irgendwann wäre die Hand verdaut gewesen und der "Experte" Sein Problem losgeworden


----------



## Oviwahn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Ich vermute mal das der Fisch sich vergraben hatte als die Taucher nach Muscheln am Grund rumgefummelt haben und zack hing der Seeteufel am Arm. Oder sie haben versucht ihn in den Beutel zu bekommen und dabei hat er den Taucher erwischt.
Sind auf jedenfall Taucher, sieht man an ihren Trockenanzügen und den Luftventilen am Anzug.
Lieber immer eine Harpune dabei haben^^


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Video ist schon älter, habe ich vor Jahren schon gesehen und ohne jemanden zu verstehen, nur gedacht, wie blöd muss man sein um seinen Arm in so ein zähnestarrendes Maul zu stecken?
> Zumal der Fisch offensichtlich nicht mal Tot ist?
> Der Seeteufel besteht ja fast nur aus Maul!!
> 
> Jürgen



ja, habs auch schon vor ewigkeiten gesehen und änliches gedacht.

von den dreien ist der fisch jedenfalls der kneistigste - wenn auch in übelster lage.


mein mitgefühl gilt dem fisch #6


----------



## UMueller (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video - Fisch beisst Mann*

Nun ja. Das es keine Angler sind sieht man schon am Anfang. Jakobsmuscheln im Tauchsack plus diesen Seeteufel am Arm. Die waren Muscheln sammeln und haben den Anglerfisch vielleicht übersehen, schnapp hing der Fisch am Arm. Nun war der Arm des Mannes durch den Tauchanzug geschützt und an seiner Hand keine blutende Verletzung erkennbar. Trotzdem wirds wehgetan haben. Ich unterstelle mal das sie diesen Seeteufel (Delikatesse) dann auch haben wollten. Und so ein Video bringt auch einiges an Klicks. Möglich auch das er den Angriff des Fisches provoziert hat ähnlich den Welsfängern in den USA wo es eine Tradition gibt den Wels zum zubeissen zu bringen indem man ihn reizt nach der Hand zu schnappen. Der Wels wird dann im Gaumen gepackt und angelandet. Die Fische werden zumeist nicht getötet. Gab im TV mal ein Film über diese Tradition. Thomas hat vor kurzem auch einen tröt darüber gebracht. Mein Mitgefühl mit dem Muscheltaucher ist daher stark eingeschränkt.


----------

